# بيع القفطان المغربي بالجملة



## nisrineyahi (4 ديسمبر 2014)

بيع قفطان مغربي بالجملة 
بيع و تصدير القفطان إلى جميع أنحاء العالم (الخليج، أمريكا، المملكة المتحدة..) للأفراد و الشركات بالجملة و بالتقسيط. للاطلاع على تصاميمنا المرجو زيارة موقعنا www.caftan-nisrineyahi.com و الرقم 00212.615785774 أو مراسلتنا على البريد الإلكتروني [email protected][IMG]http://www.caftan-nisrineyahi.com[/IMG]


----------

